# Sudden green water



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Some of you know that I recently picked up a new betta, even though I'm currently out of town. For safekeeping until I go back home, I put him in a spare, clean ten gallon tank with a heater and treated his water with Prime.

The water has been in the tank just over twenty four hours now, and it's already green. The tank is *not* near a window or in the sunlight. The light on the tank is nothing special, and actually quite dim. The tank is bare-bottom with only a few fake plants for him to hide in, and those plants were cleaned before using them. I do not have a filter running right now, because I don't have the proper media for it. Besides the Prime, I have not added anything to the water.

Since I'm out of town, and wasn't expecting to get a betta while traveling, I do not have a test kit with me. Does anyone have any idea what has turned my water green so quickly? I plan on doing a partial water change in the morning, since I don't know if this is safe for him. I'm a little concerned...


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

I wish I could help.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I changed out most of the water, treated it with Prime, and put the fish back in. It went green again overnight.


----------



## rocktrns (Dec 5, 2009)

I did some research,and it might be an organic compund in the water.
If your using tap wate it could be something in the water that is making it turn green.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Could be something with the water quality in your area. Sometimes some places have water that have more nutrients that spark algae growth than others.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

its freefloating algae......do a water change, .blackout the tank for 5 days completely. it wont hurt the fish, you could also add live plants to combat the problem. a uv sterilizer would clear it up in a few days and likely not return, but they are kind of expensive, but it definately works. i have one in my 65 gallon tank and its been crystal clear ever since.


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

You're sure it's an algae bloom? The water is going from 100% fresh changed to totally green in around five hours while the lights are off.

I'm not using tap water. It's actually well water. I'm wondering if it may have to do with that, or with the piping. The house I'm staying in extremely old (as in 100 years+). Could the old pipes be an issue with the water, maybe?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well water may be contributing to it yes.........but i dont have well water mself

i have a 65 gallon tank that was up and running for 3 months and then one day *poof* green water.......i did 90% water changes and within hours it was back............i blacked out the tank, planted more plants and got the uv sterilizer and within 3 days was completely gone and crystal clear, hasnt come back


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

This tank hasn't been running that long though. Only a few days, and I've been doing 100% water changes every other day because I'm afraid that if it's not algae that it could be dangerous to him.
Like I said earlier, this is a temporary tank, so I can't afford to be planting it, especially since all of my supplies are at home. I'm just worried that the green could be a sign of something that could end up hurting the fish. I've never seen any of my tank go completely green so fast after the initial set up....especially since it sits in a dark room most of the day.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

well my point was that even with a tank running for months it can just suddenly appear

im pretty sure its freefloating algae, could be in your water system

it shouldnt hurt him, so keep up with the water changes every other day


----------

